# Google- New Trends in Celiac Disease - Boston Channel.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">New Trends in Celiac DiseaseBoston Channel.com, USAâ€œIâ€™d been diagnosed with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and kept looking for trigger foods, but nothing seemed to work,â€ says Stanhope. â€œThey told me to eat more food â€" lots of ice cream and butter.â€ But that only made the problem worse. *...*Living with celiac disease <nobr>Great Falls Tribune</nobr><nobr>all 4 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

